# problem with apps/game ..



## zeta_immersion (Dec 8, 2008)

I installed wolf3d (make install clean) rebooted and then i tried looking for the game but could not find it under games, so i went and typed wolf3d and got this thing 
Please provide a "-game" parameter with one of the following values:

wf - Wolfenstein 3D (full version)
ws - Wolfenstein 3D (shareware version)
sf - Spear of Destiny (full version)
ss - Spear of Destiny (shareware version)

and if i type wolf3d -wf not working, what can i do to make it work? .. (i use kde4.1.1) ... kappfinder does not find it 

thanks for your help ...


----------



## ale (Dec 8, 2008)

Probably to run the full version you need the full data files from the windows version.
Did you try the shareware (ws) option?
What is the output of the command?


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 8, 2008)

No matter if i chose  -wf -ws -sf -ss they all bring the same output, which is :
Please provide a "-game" parameter with one of the following values:

wf - Wolfenstein 3D (full version)
ws - Wolfenstein 3D (shareware version)
sf - Spear of Destiny (full version)
ss - Spear of Destiny (shareware version)

which is puzzling


----------



## ale (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, so try
	
	



```
wolf3d -game ws
```


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 8, 2008)

it works with the wolf3d -game wf ... it just seemed odd to put the -game but should have tried it; interesting 

thanks


----------

